# estimulador cerebral



## selim (Feb 24, 2006)

hola tengo curiosidad  por saber si alguien sabe algo sobre los estimuladores cerebrales de luz y sonido  me gustaria construir un circuito de estos  alguien sabe donde  puedo conseguir  el esquema ?


----------



## pepepuerto (Feb 25, 2006)

Hola Selim, sigo confirmando lo dicho, suerte un saludo


----------



## Andres Cuenca (Feb 25, 2006)

Mientras encuentras el esquema, puedes probar si este tipo de estimulación tiene buenos resultados. Te dejo el enlace de un software que genera tonos "armoniosos"

Brain Wave Generator


----------

